# Responses to Jesus Seminar



## jjraby (Aug 17, 2010)

How do we respond to The Jesus Seminar? I have heard that it was a prerequisite that scholars not believe in the divinity of Christ in order to participate. I cannot back this up with documentation. What do you guys think? The Jesus Seminar may be old news but I have recently gotten into a discussion with someone about this seminar.


----------



## torstar (Aug 17, 2010)

jjraby said:


> How do we respond to The Jesus Seminar? I have heard that it was a prerequisite that scholars not believe in the divinity of Christ in order to participate. I cannot back this up with documentation. What do you guys think? The Jesus Seminar may be old news but I have recently gotten into a discussion with someone about this seminar.


----------



## MMasztal (Aug 17, 2010)

Simple, we don't respond, we marginalize them by not responding. They have had little traction and will not damage Christianity.

I'd say to your friend, "The Jesus Seminar? Never heard of it."


----------



## Whitefield (Aug 17, 2010)

Give them one of these.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's my response to your friend. Use it at your discretion 

[video=youtube;cWGn6_EH2gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWGn6_EH2gM[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 17, 2010)

^
|
|

Ew.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 17, 2010)

James White has some information on his website (Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White). He did a debate a few years ago with John Dominic Crossan that is very informative. Also, when he was very early in his ministry, he participated in a radio show where three or four evangelical ministers were live in the studio and Robert W. Funk of the JS was on the phone. This was particularly memorable because Funk kept getting hammered, particularly with regard to his biases (e.g., he referred to F.F. Bruce and Leon Morris as marginal/fringe scholars). The show went to commercial and when it came back, there was no Funk on the line. He told the person monitoring the phone to "Go to h***" and hung up. They called him back and he admitted to saying it, explaining that "it's a nice place to go" or something like that. The mp3 of the debate and that radio show are both available (for sale) at the website.


----------



## Grimmson (Aug 17, 2010)

MMasztal said:


> Simple, we don't respond, we marginalize them by not responding. They have had little traction and will not damage Christianity.
> 
> I'd say to your friend, "The Jesus Seminar? *Never heard of it*."


 
We dont want to violate the 9th now.


----------

